# Saison 2007



## stockfisch (13. März 2007)

Hallo Mädl und Jungs,

das Jahr ist mittlerweile beinahe vier Monate alt, d.h. es sollte für die meisten von euch schon genügend Zeit gewesen sein, ein wenig die Maden und Würmer zu baden. Wie siehts denn bei eueren Gewässern zur Zeit aus, was für Einflüsse hatte der gemässigte Winter auf das Fressverhalten unserer beschuppten Freunde?
Im Linzer Bereich (speziell Hafen) ists eigentlich relativ eigenwillig noch, bin die letzten drei Wochen viel am Wasser gewesen (Zeitausgleich abbauen :vik udn hab meine üblichen verdächtigen Plätze ein wenig angefüttert und befischt. Speziell seit Freitag hab ich jeden Tag ca. 6 Stunden am Wasser verbracht (einen Halbtagsjob könnt ich mir eigentlich recht gut vorstellen *gg*). Naja, was soll ich sagen, ausser ca. 40 marmorierte Meergrundeln (die haben jetzt in OÖ sogar Schonzeiten!!!), drei Barschen und einer Brachse ist noch nichts gegangen .. wobei ich  eigentlich für diese Jahreszeit entsprechend passend gefüttert, fein gefischt und alles andere erdenklich mögliche versucht habe. Zwei Freunden von mir ists ebenso ergangen, ausser die Meergrundeln (die mittlerweile sich anscheinend prächtig bei uns vermehren - hab einige sehr junge kleine Fische gefangen) scheinen die anderen Flossenträger noch nicht wirklich in Fresslaune zu sein .. #q
Was mit auch relativ komisch vorkommt ist, dass die Beisszeit erst so ca. ab 16:00 Uhr beginnt .. und das auch sehr zurückhaltend.

Wie siehts bei euch so aus?


----------



## Andi_330ci (14. März 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Ich geh erst am Sa das erste mal heuer, werde dann berichten was sich tut


----------



## rob (14. März 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

servus jürgen und alle!!
war letztes wochenende zu ersten mal wieder an der donau.
ich hab einen saisonstart wie noch nie hingelegt:q
gefangen hab ich einen 64 er zander mit 3,3 kg,5 aalrutten und 2 barben.
verloren hab ich noch einen rieeeeeeesen zander!!!!
ich hab beim anschlag mit meiner hakenspitze im schlund des zanders eine halb verdaute mühlkoppe im kopf gehakt!!!was zu folge hatte das ich kurz vor der landung den fisch verlor.
am haken hing meine zerfetzte laube und die mühlkoppe.der wiederhaken steckte in der koppe
so ein pech!!!!das gibts ja nicht.es war wirklich ein sehr sehr grosser fisch.......aber mittlerweile hab ich es halbwegs verarbeitet.hab dann noch 2 andere zanderbisse verschlagen...aber halb so spektakulär.
in der nacht hab ich noch einen hammer bisss auf den wurm bekommen.der hat mir gleich alles abgerissen.kontakt war nur kurz.ich schätze mal ein grosser karpfen oder wels hat da zugeschlagen.aber mit dem zeug keine chance...
am nächten abend war ich nocheinmal mit martin dort.da haben wir nur aalrutten und kleinzeugs gefangen.aber eher mau zum vorabend.
am freitag geh ich fliegenfischen...saisoneröffnung...freu mich schon total und wenn das wetter hält werden wir von sa bis so unser camp zum ersten mal aufbauen.mal schaun was die karpfen so treiben.
lg rob


----------



## stockfisch (14. März 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Hi Rob,

Petri zu deinen Fängen .. sauber .. Raubfischen fällt bei uns seit 1.Febr. bis 31. Mai flach (Schonzeit bzw. Spinnfischverbort - darunter fällt auch Fischen mit totem Köderfisch). Mit Wurm ist leider so eine Sache bei uns, egal ob auf Grund (bzw. mit kleinem Auftriebskörper) oder an der Pose - die Meergrundeln lieben ihn .. egal ob Tau- oder Mistwurm. |krach:
Warst du friedfischmässig schon unterwegs, also mit Feeder,  Futterkorb und Maden oä?
Werds auf jeden Fall heut auch wieder versuchen und hoff, nicht wieder nur Meergrundeln zu fangen.


----------



## posengucker (14. März 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Servas Jürgen,

habe bereits vorige Woche die Karpfensaison eröffnet, mit 6,5 kg und 7,5 kg. 

Gestern konnte ich noch einen mit 7 Kilo nachlegen. Schön langsam geht was.
Alle wurden mit Mais und Futterspirale gefangen.

lg
Werner


----------



## rob (14. März 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

petri werner!!!
bin schon gespannt ob bei uns die karpfen schon in der bucht sind....letztes we waren schon 2 camps unten und 2 oben.genau unter unserem welsplatzerl....
habe gehört sie haben heuer 150 !!!krebslizenzen verkauft.hätt ich nicht gedacht....
ich darf in der pitten reusen setzten.schau mer mal.

@ jürgen: nein mit futterkorb und maden werd ich am wochenende fischen.bis jetzt war nur wurm und köfi an meiner feederrute.
freu mich auch schon auf die match:q


----------



## posengucker (14. März 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

@Rob, Danke, Dir auch Petri zum Einstandszander.

Bei über 8 Grad Wassertemp. sollte schon was gehen in der Bucht, wenn der Wasserstand passt.

lg
Werner


----------



## stockfisch (14. März 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Hi Jungs,

@Werner: super, Petri auch zu deinem Einstand .. bei euch laufts ja schon wieder wunderbar (langsam sollt ich mal überlegen, ob ichs nicht auch mal auf Kaprfen versuch .. es sind zumindest definitiv bei uns im Hafen einige schönere Exemplare - hab zumindest beim Spinnfischen letztes Jahr regelmässig welche beobachten können .. )

@Rob: alles klar .. na dann bin ich mal gespannt wies bei dir so laufen wird 
ad Match: noch gar nicht eingeweiht? Hab mir gedacht, du hast  sie doch in Ungarn gefischt .. aber kann auch sein, dass ich mich täusche  

Wie siehts eigentlich bei euch so mit den Meergrundeln aus, auch so eine Plage wie bei uns?


----------



## posengucker (14. März 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Hi Jürgen,

letzen Herbst habe auch ich verstärkt Meergrundeln beim Aalruttenfischen gefangen.
Die werden schön langsam zur Plage (neben Krebsen).

Karpfenfischen ist zur Überbrückung, bis das Wasser über 10 Grad hat, dann beginnt der Grossangriff auf Wels.

lg
Werner


----------



## stockfisch (14. März 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Hallo Werner,



posengucker schrieb:


> letzen Herbst habe auch ich verstärkt Meergrundeln beim Aalruttenfischen gefangen.
> Die werden schön langsam zur Plage (neben Krebsen).




Hmm Krebse kenn ich in der Donau so gut wie gar nicht .. in der Traun hab ich des öfteren welche beim Forellenfischen gefangen, aber sonst .. #c

Bei uns (zumindest im Hafenbereich) ists dieses Jahr wirklich elendig .. mna kann sich teilweise gar nicht vor den Biestern schützen .. beissen auf Maden, Wurm und vorletztes Jahr hatte ich beim Fischen mit totem Köfi einen Biss auf ein Lauberl - was hing am Drilling, eine doppelt so grosse Meergrundel :v
Was ich dabei aber nicht verstehe ist, dass sie seit diesem Jahr Schonzeiten für diese Fische eingeführt haben .. es gibt sie erstens sowieso zu Hauf und zweitens kenn ich niemand, der sich so eine schirches Vieh mitnehmen würd und dann essen


----------



## rob (14. März 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

@jürgen: natürlich hab ich die match schon eingeweiht!!in ungarn und dann war ich noch 2 mal damit im mühlwasser.
hab aber nur 2 rotaugen gefangen:q
deswegen freu ich mich schon auf die bucht,wenn jetzt die kleineren karpfen am ufer entlangziehen.das wird mit der match sicher lustig
werde mit einer made fischen und mit der zweiten rute mit futterkorb feedern.

bei uns sind die krebse eine plage.dort wo stein, ist auch krebs...nur blöd das das die zanderplätze sind...
schwarzmeergrundeln hab ich heuer erst eine gefangen,werden aber wirklich langsam mühsam.das die geschützt sind versteh ich nicht,ist ja keine endemische art.....
dafür haben mich jetzt wieder die koppen geärgert...eine sogar noch halb verdaut im zandermagen:q:q
ich wünsch mir,dass es jetzt mit der krebslizenz besser wird.hoffentlich hauen die 150 leute ordentlich was raus,damit die population wieder zurück geht und wir nicht mit 50 köderfischen ans wasser kommen müssen;-)
lg rob


----------



## stockfisch (14. März 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Hi Rob,


ad Match: alles klar .. ein Karpfen auf der Match macht sicher richtig viel Spass, zumindest den einen oder anderen Klodeckel konnte ich letztes Jahr mit meiner fangen, das war immer ganz schon ein Radau |supergri

ad Koppen: naja, da wüsst ich schon was damit anzufangen .. einfrieren und auf den nächsten Winter warten zum Eisfischen auf Forelle/Saibling oder halt am System nach der Forellenschonzeit #6

ad Krebse: hmm na hoffentlich klappt das bei euch .. zumindest für 'mein' Meergrundelproblem wird sich so schnell niemand finden glaub ich, der diese entnimmt und verwertet. 

@all: hat schon jemand von euch die Viecher als Köderfisch verwendet, hab irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt, dass man diese nach dem waidgerechten Töten und anschliessendem Draufsteigen (damit das Sekret rausgeht) gut auf Zander verwenden kann .. obs stimmt weiss ich aber nicht ..


----------



## stockfisch (14. März 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Hallo,

so .. jetz bin ich wieder zu Hause .. war heute von 15:00 bis 19:00 Uhr am Wasser .. was soll ich sagen,  4 Meergrundeln (wobei eine relativ gross war) udn ein kleiner Barsch .. also wieder nix anders .. langsam nervts schon ein wenig .. morgen werd ich mal pausieren, Freitag werd ich am Nachmittag nochmal mein Glück versuchen, Samstag möcht ich den ganzen Tag gehn .. vielleicht kann ich dann mal einen gscheitn Fisch zum Landgang überreden


----------



## MCF (16. März 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Hallo Leute

Ich habe meine Saison Heute mit 2 Bachforellen eröffnet. Gebissen haben sie auf Wurm an der Posenmontage. Bild ist auf meiner Homepage zu Sehen. Bis auf einen klick bei http://www.mcffishing.blogspot.com/

Gruss mcf


----------



## catch-and-release (17. März 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Bei mir läuft gerade Hecht sehr gut..kommen jetzt ins Flachwasser und bereiten sich aufs Laichen vor.:k 

Das jetzt keine Posts von wegen Schonzeit und so kommt verrat ich s euch: Wegen dem Hechtbandwurm in meinem Hausgewässer wurde Schonmass und Schonzeit bis ende 2007 aufgehoben. Natürlich entnehme ich zu dieser Zeit auch keine Fette, mit Laich gefüllte Weibchen sondern nur stramme Männchen. Grössen bis 60cm sind üblich. Die sind ja auch am besten zum essen. Und noch was: Ich fange nur soviel wie Ich auch verwerten kann.

Doch leider gibt es immer noch genügend Tiefkühltruhen-Angler auf dieser Welt:c


----------



## rob (19. März 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

petri zu den fängen!
bei mir lief es dieses wochenende überhaupt nicht gut.
zuerst wollt ich wegen dem schlechten wetter in aw zanderfischen,aber an allen guten plätzen hat dir der wind voll ins gesicht geblasen.
somit sind wir doch in die bucht und haben dort das camp aufgeschlagen.
zum ersten mal in dem jahr wieder auf karpfen...war aber total tote hose.auch auf der feeder mit wurm usw lief nichts.
die match hab ich bei dem wind im auto gelassen.
war aber trotzdem ein nettes campen.das neue zelt ausgetestet,meine holde ihre neue liege und die zeltheizung hat uns gut warm gehalten.
die anderen camps am wasser haben auch nichts gefangen.
sind heuer viele neue gesichter dabei.
mit dem aufseher hab ich lange gesprochen und der hat mir unter anderem erzählt das sie nur 1 krebslizenz verkauft haben....und nicht 150 wie mir am wasser von einem solchen lizenzbesitzer erzählt wurde....dem einzigen lizenzbesitzer:q
ich wette nächstes jahr dürfen wir alle einen teller setzen.

am freitag mit der fliege an der pitten lief es sehr gut.schöne bachforellen und regenbogner gefangen.viel fisch verloren und einmal ordentlich nass geworden
aber es läuft noch eher zäh.die fische gehen der fliege noch nicht wirklich nach.hab mit treibenden nympfen mehr erfolg als mit dem streamer gehabt.

beste grüsse an alle
rob


----------



## stockfisch (19. März 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Hallo an Alle,

Petri zu euren Fängen. Bei  mir wars Freitag das Übliche, ein paar Barsche und wieder zig Meergrundeln (mit Laich!!).
Am Samstag hat mir der Wetterumschwung einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht, um 8 am Wasser angekommen, bis ca. 15:00 Uhr ziemlich windig und kaum Zupfer (was aber sicher keine Meergrundeln warn, die beissen jaeh so gierig das sie gleich hängen). Dann eine Stunde lang leichter Nieselregen, aber dafür weniger Wind. Danach hab ich wenigstens eine kleine Brachse fangen können (hat mich riesig gefreut *gg*) und 2 Meergrundeln .. um 19:00 Uhr hats mir dann gereicht, mir war kalt genug und aufgrund des geringen Fangerfolges brach ich ein wenig enttäuscht die ganze Aktion ab.


----------



## buddy01 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

hi @all, 

hab heuer ausnahmsweise auch einen prima saisonstart hingelegt. war vor 2 wochen an der donau von ~14-17:30 uhr. wollte eigentlich nur ein bisschen antesten ob ich überhaupt noch auswerfen kann  - und fing eine schöne 45er brachse und 4 tolle rotaugen zw. 32 und 35cm! den grossteil der bisse konnte ich nicht gar nicht verwerten. 

fische standen im seichten, ca 1.5m tiefen, wasser. angefüttert hab ich auch nicht - lediglich etwas semmelbrösel teig ums blei gewickelt - wie gesagt, wollte eigentlich nur mal antesten und bin daher nur mit minimalstausrüstung ausgefahren.

ich hoffe, daß verheisst nur gutes für diese saison


----------



## rob (28. März 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

petri buddy:m
hört sich ja gut an!
werde morgen mit der fliege wedeln und schaun ob ich eine schöne bachforelle fangen kann.am wochenende werde ich eventuell an der donau lager aufschlagen.
endlich die match testen,sofern der wind nicht geht und karpfenfischen.
leider haben sie ja für das wochenende wieder schlechtes wetter angesagt:-(
hoff es wird erträglich!
lg rob


----------



## schaller (28. März 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Heute verste mal Aal angeln,temperatur gemessen vom Vereinsteich 10 Grad.Dann sollte er wohl mal unterwegs sein.Vielleicht werde ich euch morgen schon den ersten zeigen!


----------



## richard (28. März 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Hallo Leute!

Dieses Jahr gehe ich erstmals seit 12 Jahren „fremd“. Kurzum ich werde  mich in dieser Saison in den Gewässern der Eferdinger Fischereiinnung herumtreiben. Zwei kurze Visiten haben zwar Erkenntnis übers Wasser gebracht, aber noch keine Fische. War allerdings nur kurz dort. Nächste Woche werde ich das Angeln verschärfen und hoffe, dass ich etwas Positives vermelden kann Aber wie immer: Neues Gewässer, viel Arbeit, Alles neu kennen lernen müssen. 
@ Ribisehl: Bist Du dieses Jahr auch in Eferding und warst schon unterwegs? Schreib mir bitte eine kurze pn.

Petri Heil 2007
Ritschie


----------



## Soxl (28. März 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Hoi #h 

Der thread entwickelt sich jo zu einem netten Ösi-Board-Fangbuch, schön so.... :m 

Hab' heuer aufgrund der milden Witterung einen Frühstart hingelegt, und am 6.1. meinen ersten Zander gekeschert... Eine Woche später noch einen weiteren verhaftet, beide sehr schmackhaft #6 

Vergangenes We durfte ich dann einen netten Vereinskollegen bei der Forellenpirsch begleiten, bei der Begleitung blieb's aber ned, so durfte ich mit seiner Ausrüstung auch ein wenig werken. Was soll ich schreiben, ich hab' tatsächlich meine erste Refo mit Fliegenzeugs erwischt :k - und tags darauf verspeist... 

Obwohl mein erster Wurfkurs erst ansteht, fühl' ich mich irgendwie "infiziert" von der Flugangelei :l 

Gruß, Soxl


----------



## rob (28. März 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

ist schon eine feine sache soxl!nach meinem ersten drill mit der flifirute war ich auch total begeistert.
na,ist sie auch gesprungen
momentan hochwasser ,aber rückläufig.am we hab ich in einer braunen brühe gefischt.trotzdem 2 fische gefangen...die bafos sind dort wunderschön gezeichnet.

grüsse auch an dich ritschie!!
du kommst ja bald die bleigussformen holen?!
lg rob


----------



## richard (29. März 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

yes rob! In 2 1/2 Monaten gehts auf nach Norwegen:q 
wann hast denn Zeit. Ich fahre am Montag vormittag nach OÖ. Hast am Samstag oder Sonntag Zeit oder bist in AW?
Ritschie


----------



## rob (30. März 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

ruf mich mal an.ich weiss es noch nicht!

gestern hab ich einen traum tag beim fliegenfischen erlebt.
habe zig fische gefangen ,davon 4 refos über 40.die grösste hatte 47.
auch 3 schöne fette bafos zwischen 35-39 waren dabei.
habe überhaupt gestern unzählige schöne wilde bachforellen gefangen.was für ein tag.ich hab wieder muskelkater im rechten arm vom drillen:m
die grossen refos sind abgegangen wie raketen und immer wieder hoch aus dem wasser gesprungen.eine hat mir die schnur fast bis zum backing rausgezogen.
lg rob


----------



## buddy01 (30. März 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

hi rob, 
horcht sich ja wirklich nach einem wahnsinns tag an  da du offenbar ein fliegenfischer pro bist.. hab ich mal eine frage. bist du schon mal an der donau mit der fliege unterwegs gewesen und hast du da ev. ein paar tips für mich. möchte das heuer mal probieren. die chancen scheinen mir ideal zu sein.. schotterbänke - lang flach abfallend - dh man  kann da auch gut rein-waten.
thx buddy


----------



## rob (30. März 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

servus buddy!!
ein pro bin ich sicher nicht:q
habe selber erst vor 3 jahren mit der fliegenfischerei angefangen.
in der donau möchte ich auch schon die längste zeit mal mit der fliegenrute auf rapfen und zander gehen.bis jetzt hab ich mich aber noch nicht getraut
mein spezi,der wirklich ein fliegenpro ist,wird heuer mit der 9 er rute in aggsbach und emmersdorf an der donau fischen gehen.der fischt da mit sinkdip oder sinkender schnur mit grossen streamern.
sind ja traum bedingungen dort.eben wie du sagst schotterbänke usw.
der gismowolfgang weiss sicher einiges über das fliegenfischen in der donau.
lg rob


----------



## richard (16. April 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Zwischenzeitlich auch den ersten "vernünftigen" Fisch gefangen. Schönes Ostersonntagsgeschenk: Bachforelle 32cm und knapp 400g.


----------



## gismowolf (16. April 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Servus Ritschie!
Petri zur schönen Trutta!#h 
Ich muß noch bis 2. Mai warten,bis ich die neuesten Streamer
ausprobieren kann!Zur Angelsaisoneröffnung an der Traun am 1.5. sind mir zu viele Leute unterwegs|supergri  !


----------



## AK_894 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Klein aber fein Petri.


----------



## stockfisch (17. April 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Hi Ritschie, 

Petri zu deinem Ostergeschenk


----------



## rob (24. April 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

petri ritschie zu deiner bafo!
wollte mal in die runde fragen wie es denn bei euch so läuft.
die letzten wochen war ich immer wieder mal in der pitten fliegenfischen.habe zum teil sehr schöne fische fangen können.leider haben wir schon seit letzter woche mit extremen niedrigwasser zu kämpfen.die fische sehen dich schon bevor du sie siehst und hauen ab.sehr schwer...
letztes wochenende war ich von freitag bis sonntag in aw in der donaubucht.dort genau das selbe,fast kein wasser:-(
von fr bis sa hab ich überhaupt nur einen biss auf wurm gehabt und natürlich verschlagen.am sa abend ist mir auf die feeder wenigstens 2 brachsen und 2 aiteln gegangen.die karpfenrute war die ganze zeit still.in der späten nacht waren es 2 karpfenruten die still waren:q
hab am sonntag schon resigniert und war am camp abbauen.da ist mir noch in letzter sekunde ein karpfen mit 6 kilo auf die feeder eingestiegen.köder waren ein wurm und drei maden.
vorfach 0,25 mono:m
das war ein tanz!super drill,musste durch meine andere rute durchlaufen bis zu den neuen nachbarn.einer der leute hat mir auch den schuppi gekeschert.
wenigstens noch ein guter abschluss.die andern haben auch nicht wirklich was gefangen.erst am sonntag wurde im tiefern,also weiter rechts unten ,einige karpfen gefangen..angeblich,gehört und gesehen hab ich nämlich bei den andern überhaupt nichts.
am nächsten we bin ich wieder in der bucht bzw da wo das wasser tief genug ist.schau mer mal....
in den kommenden wochen werd ich auch meinen ersten intensiven welsansitz starten.
hat werner oder jürgen eventuell lust auf ein we zum bojenspannen zu kommen?
lg rob


----------



## stockfisch (24. April 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Hi,

also bei uns läufts eigentlich mittlerweile ganz gut .. im Hafenbereich hatte ich ein paar schöne Erfolgserlebnisse (viel Weissfisch) und eine schöne Schleie .. 
seit letzter Woche bin ich wieder viel in der Donau (Puchenau)  unterwegs - ein Traum .. In ca. 1m tiefem Wasser mit Feeder/Futterkorb/Made unterwegs. Letzten Donnerstag hab ich eine ziemlich grosse Brachse erwischt, ansonsten einige Lauben (schade, dass der Zander noch nicht frei ist - hatten alle ideale Grösse) .. am Samstag an einer anderen Stelle in selbiger Tiefe mit einem Freund den ganzen Tag gefischt - jeder eine Regenbogenforelle mit 32, eine sehr schöne hab ich leider abgerissen (ist dann zweimal in Käschernähe gesprungen), extrem viele Nasen (hab ich die letzten Jahre vielleicht 1-2 in der Saisson gefangen und ansosnten noch ein paar schöne Brachsen und Blaunasen.) Mein Kumpel war dann noch Sonntag und gestern Abends ein wenig fischen, neben den typischen Weissfischen noch jeweils eine Regenbogen-Forelle.
Die Donau ist bei uns relativ warm schon für diese Jahreszeit bzw. ist so gut wie keine Strömung - sogar relativ weit draussen kann mit 30gr Futterkorb gefischt werden.

Einh 20.04  21.04. 22.04.  23.04  24.04
cm    367    367     366     351     358
°C    14.3    14.2    14.2    14.4    14.6

ad Welsfischen: wann ca. habt ihr denn eine Aktion geplant, wäre eigentlich gern wieder mit von der Partie .. wird sicher wieder lustig :q

<edit>: Achja, Petri zu deinen Fängen  </edit>


----------



## rob (24. April 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

petri jürgen!
das hört sich ja ganz gut an!
was bei euch so alles in der donau schwimmt...forellen,renken,aale.....ned schlecht:m

der werner hat ja heuer noch nicht die karte in aw.
fisch bis jetzt an einem teich mit netten welsen...
würd mich interessieren, ob er heuer schon welse dort fangen konnte!
wir könnten uns mal ein wochenende ausmachen und ein rotationsprinzip (i.d. nacht) fischen:q
mir würde es taugen.der mai wäre ideal!
lass uns mal telefonieren!
beste grüsse rob


----------



## stockfisch (24. April 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Hi Rob,

ja zur Zeit laufts echt grad extrem gut .. wundert mich selbst ein wenig - in der Donau zumindest noch keine einzige Meergrundel :vik: und ansonsten viel Fische (natürlich am besten die Forellen - obwohl heuer kein Frühlings-Hochwasser war .. wenig Schnee halt) .. 
Aale sind noch nicht wirklich heuer gefangen worden von 'uns', aber habs auch noch nicht wirklich probiert .. im Hafen hatte ich auf Frolic (glaube das erste Mal dass ich bewusst auf Karpfen gefischt habe) zwei Bisse, aber leider nix verwerten können .. 
Wenn es nach dem relativ depremierenden Saissonstart so weitergeht, wirds ein Traumjahr .. kann den 1. Juni eh schon gar nicht mehr erwarten, da wird das Spinnfischen wieder losgehn ..  

ad Werner: der ist glaub ich zur Zeit gerade in Italien unten, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher .. 

ad Welssassion: gerne jederzeit im Mai - im Hafen ist bei uns da generell Schonzeit (also gar nix mit Fischen) - von dem her bin ich sicher ganz heiss darauf .. und die restlichen Tage von meiner 20 Donau-A Tageskarte will ich sowieso sparen bis die Raubfische wieder frei sind ..

<edit> ich bin am Donnerstag abends bis Freitag in Wien - wenn du Zeit hast auf einen Saft? </edit>


----------



## rob (24. April 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

na passt jürgen,dann machen wir uns was aus für ein maiwochenende von fr bis so.
ich würde dich dann am westbahnhof abholen:m
echt der werner ist am po!
die haben gerade 6 meter unter normalstand und sind kurz vor dem notstand ausrufen.
angeblich flüchten im delta schon die ratten aus den uferzonen und an ein fischen sei in dieser kloake nicht mehr zu denken.
hoffentlich haben die nicht wieder so eine katastrophe wie schon 2003.schade um die schöne fauna und flora!
glaube aber der werner wird wieder im mittellauf fischen.weiss nicht wie es dort aussieht.hoffentlich haben sie glück!
lg rob


----------



## posengucker (25. April 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Hallo Jungs,

war letzte Woche am Po in Polesella.

Wasser ist sehr niedrig und was da tlw. runterkommt, braucht einen starken Magen.

Wir waren zu viert und es wurden  Welse zwischen 90 und 1.60 gefangen.

1 Grosser wurde leider vergeben. Beim Biss ist der Freilauf reingesprungen oder der Freilauf war garnicht eingeschaltet. Kollege brachte die Rute kaum aus dem Rutenhalter.

Bei uns am Teich wurden bereits der erste Wels beim Karpfenangelen mit Pellets gefangen.

Ich werde heute eine kleine Abendsession einlegen, da ich bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich zum Welsfischen in heimischen Gefilden gekommen bin.

@Welsfischen: Kann ich nur kurzfristig zusagen.

lg
Werner


----------



## rob (25. April 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

hey werner!
petri zu den welsen!
denke das ihr für diese bedingungen super gefangen habt.
ich habe schon bilder vom delta in der zeitung gesehen.ist echt arg.hoffentlich bekommen die in oberitalien bald regen.
@welsfischen:ich mach mir mit jürgen einen termin aus,eventuell hast du ja zeit.wäre super!
viel glück für heute abend!
lg rob


----------



## FraBau (25. April 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

@rob

Ich kann die Momentane "Beissflaute", die im Moment schon ca. 2 Wochen in AW andauert bestätigen. Auch oben im Altarm konnte ich, ausser einer Brachse, noch nicht´s fangen.......werde es heute am Nachmittag (bis Abend´s) wieder auf Karpfen versuchen.

In der vorwoche (Montag) bin ich auch mit einer Feeder- und einer Karpfenrute in der Bucht gesessen......Ergebnis: 1 Biss einer Barbe mit 59cm auf der Karpfenrute. Die Feeder mit Maden und teilw. auch Mais als Köder blieb vollkommen "bewegungslos" ausser es fuhr gerade ein Schiff vorbei|uhoh: 

PS: Hast schon von den neuerlichen Anzeigen, wegen dem Zufahren gehört????? (Geschehen vergangenen Freitag)

@Stockfisch

Gratuliere zu Euren Fängen


----------



## posengucker (25. April 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*



FraBau schrieb:


> @rob
> 
> PS: Hast schon von den neuerlichen Anzeigen, wegen dem Zufahren gehört????? (Geschehen vergangenen Freitag)



Jetzt geht das schon wieder los#q #q .

Findes es schade um ein so schönes Revier.

lg
Werner


----------



## stockfisch (25. April 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Hi Jungs,

@Werner: Gratulation zu eueren Bartelträgern - zumindest ist was gegangen (gibts Photos irgendwo zu bewundern?)

@Rob: Wie wärs mit dem Pfingstwochenende? so von 24 oder 25 - 28.5 (dass sichs auch ein bisl auszahlt 

@Franz: auf was führt ihr die Beissflaute bei euch zurück? Wenig Wasser, zu warm .. ?


----------



## FraBau (25. April 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

@Stockfisch

Wenn ich das nur wüsste, warum sie nicht wirklich wollen|kopfkrat 

Ich denke es hat mit dem niedrigen Wasserstand und der tatsache, das wir eigentlich KEINEN Winter hatten zu tun. 
Sie konnten eben den ganzen Winter durchfressen:m 

ODER

Sie sind gerade mit dem Laichen beschäftigt......die Brachsen haben ja schon seit einigen Wochen Laichausschlag......


----------



## rob (25. April 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

ich glaube es hat mit dem niedrigwasser zu tun und es wird heuer noch sehr schlimm....
bin schon gespannt wie es am we aussieht,sonst setzt ich mich halt nach der insel hin.da hab ich meine ruhe und tief ist es auch.
von den anzeigen hab ich gehört,der eibel war danach bei mir zur kontrolle.
es war so: oben am parkplatz wo wir stehen dürfen,standen plötzlich 12! autos.es waren aber nur 5 camps.d.h. es waren ordentlich besucher vor ort.
eine anwohnerin hat die polizei gerufen.die ist gekommen und wollte alle strafen.der eibel kennt aber den inspektor und hat ihm versprochen das er die leute wegbringt.
die mussten sich dann alle in aw in den gasseln parken!
bei mir unten ähnlich.
neue leute die mit ihrer ganzen sippe von fr bis so am wasser sitzen.sogar mit kleinkindern,onkeln,echt volles programm.das arge ist das die anfang april schon(laut eibel) ihr fangbuch in der lizenz mit karpfen komplett voll hatten!!!
leider gibt es bei uns ja keine fanglimitierung über das jahr.die leute sollen angeblich schon von revier zu revier an der donau ziehen,weil die vereine sie nicht dulden.bei uns geht aber ja bekanntlich alles.hauptsach der herr graf hat seine kohle....
am sonntg ist bei uns unten auch die polizei gefahren,hat aber nichts gemacht.
beste grüsse rob

ps: pfingsten wäre ok!


----------



## FraBau (25. April 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*



rob schrieb:


> ich glaube es hat mit dem niedrigwasser zu tun und es wird heuer noch sehr schlimm....
> bin schon gespannt wie es am we aussieht,sonst setzt ich mich halt nach der insel hin.da hab ich meine ruhe und tief ist es auch.
> von den anzeigen hab ich gehört,der eibel war danach bei mir zur kontrolle.
> es war so: oben am parkplatz wo wir stehen dürfen,standen plötzlich 12! autos.es waren aber nur 5 camps.d.h. es waren ordentlich besucher vor ort.
> ...



@rob

Von solchen "Familieninvasionen" habe ich auch schon in anderen Revieren gehört......ist ein Wahnsinn, vorallem, weil ALLE Fische eine auf den DECKEL bekommen und im Sackerl verschwinden......traurig, traurig!!!

Ich habe mich gestern bei der BH-Tulln und der VIA-Donau, wegen des Zufahrens in AW erkundigt.........man darf als Fischer eigentlich nicht.......denn als Fischer bist KEIN ANRAINER........laut der VIA-DONAU darfst auch die Treppelwege nur unter folgenden Umständen befahren......

1: Als Jagd- oder Fischereiaufseher
2: Man(n) ist behindert
3: Besitzer eines Bootes, aber nur zum "ins Wasser lassen" oder es wieder herauszuholen.......

PS: Die Polizei und die VIA-Donau dürfen auch Strafen......die Polizei wird aber meist nur bei Anzeigen aktiv und bei der VIA-Donau gibt es eben Leute, bei denen manche Strafen und manche nicht#c


----------



## rob (25. April 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

sie diskutieren jetzt ernsthaft, uns anglern eine fahrerlaubnis zu verkaufen.
solange werden sie uns wohl mehr oder weniger in ruhe lassen, wenn wir die regeln einhalten und es nicht ausartet.d.h.wenn freunde kommen, sollen die draussen parken.lg rob


----------



## FraBau (25. April 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

@rob

Na, schaun wir mal was noch kommt;+ 

Bin heute nachmittag fischen gewesen. An unserem Platz im Altarm KEIN einziger BISS.......der Wasserspiegel ist seit Sonntag früh noch um gute 40cm gesunken#q  Ist jetzt schon auf dem Stand vom HOCHSOMMER#d  das kann ja heiter werden, wenn es so weitergeht..........


----------



## gismowolf (25. April 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Servus Robert,servus Franz!
Der Pegelstand an der Traun ist derzeit 50 cm über Normalpegel.Das heißt,es fließt heuer sehr wenig Schneewasser trotz der hohen Temperatur!Nach "normalen" Wintern fließt im Mai und Juni Schneeschmelzwasser ca.120-180cm über Normalpegelstand!!Die Ager hat derzeit einen Pegelstand 20cm unter Normalstand!!Hoffentlich gibts in den nächsten Wochen mal einen längeren Landregen!!


----------



## Drohne (26. April 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

@ Rob & Frabau & ...

Auch ich war heute  im Revier und hatte  Null  Bisse, aber kein Wunder, hatte ich doch mit der Motorsense  einen neuen Platz zu bearbeiten. Mein bisheriger beherbergt einen Mords Baumstamm. Merkwürdigerweise rollen die Carps an der Futterstelle, nehmen aber keinen Köder auf.

Zu Probs mit der Polizei: am Montag war ich beim Posten Kirchberg/Wagram und beim dortigen Gemeindeamt. Die Polizei hat am besagten Tag einen Motorradfahrer gesucht und dabei konkret 11 (!) PKWs aufgeschrieben. Angezeigt wurde diesmal niemand, da auf Intervention von Hrn. Eibl sämtliche Autofahrer den Platz  verließen und in der Folge wo anders parkten.

Die Polizei hält sich -vorläufig- aus den Streitereien heraus, merkten aber dennoch an, im Falle einer Anzeige es darauf ankommen zu lassen. Mit einem Wort Rechtsschutz beantragen und die Gerichte bemühen.#d

Jedenfalls ist die Situation im Moment untragbar und sollte von uns Jahreskartlern gemeinsam besprochen werden. Mein erster Vorschlag wäre eine Petition an die Gemeinde Kirchberg/Wagram und an die Revierverwaltung, Durchschriftlich an die BH Tulln zur Kenntnis. Einen anderen Weg wird es vermutlich oder meiner Meinung nach nicht geben. Solitarität ist hier vermutlich der einzige Ausweg. 

Falls Ihr damit einverstanden seid und um näheres besprechen zu können, würde ich einen Treff beim Donauwirt in AW vorschlagen. Die Einladungen würden natürlich in den bekannten Foren veröffentlicht werden. Supi wäre, wenn wir in diesem Fall auch einen Aufseher und einen Vertreter der Revierverwaltung einladen würden.

Was hält Ihr davon?

LG Josef


----------



## rob (26. April 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

also ich würde unterschreiben und wäre auch an einem treffen interessiert!
der eibel würde sicher kommen aber der tiefenbacher nicht.denke sie werden auch keinen anderen revierverwalter schicken.
wenn das wasser wie du sagst noch mehr gesunken ist,kann ich mich ja schon darauf einstellen nicht in der bucht fischen zu können....
lg rob


----------



## FraBau (26. April 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

@Drohne

Ach Du warst das mit der Motorsense......habe Dich eh gehört, nur wußte ich nicht, das DU derjenige bist...

Wäre auch an einem Treffen Interessiert (wenn ich Zeit habe) und natürlich würde ich auch unterschreiben.

@rob

Im Altarm ist das Wasser wieder gesunken, aber mit der Donau wird es wohl Ähnlich sein.......
Habe mir die Pegelstände angesehen......Korneuburg heute Morgen 246cm, heute Mittag 238cm.....


----------



## fingers (26. April 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

*@ all:*
*ab zum donauwirten !*
*die meisten haben ja nicht weit, bis sie dort sind |sagnix !*

*fingers gruß*


----------



## Forellenseeprofi (26. April 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Habe Letzes Wochenende 2 aale mit 2,5 und  kg und 500 gr gefangen und 1 zander 75er !!! in köln auf dem promenaden deck direkt an der spundwand mit nem gummifisch erwischt der fürn nen barsch bestimmt war !!! der biss hat mir fast die rute aus der hand geschlagen !!!


----------



## Drohne (26. April 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*



FraBau schrieb:


> @Drohne
> 
> Ach Du warst das mit der Motorsense......habe Dich eh gehört, nur wußte ich nicht, das DU derjenige bist...



Ja Pardon bitte Franz, aber die Brennnesseln und der Schilf wären einfach zu hoch geworden, aber ich habe mich sehr beeilt um das zweite mal im heurigen Jahr wieder #: zu können.

LG Josef


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. April 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

@Drohne

Servus Josef, was hältst von dem 200g Elevator-Blei oder dem Würfel für die Donaucarps? |supergri

Gruß, Ernst

PS. Die Elevator gibts auch "kleiner"


----------



## Soxl (28. April 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Hoi die Runde...

@ Zanderfänger Ernst

Von den "Elevator-Bleien" halte ich nix, wenn's darum geht die Montage in der _Strömung_ zu verankern. Wie der Name schon impliziert (werden übrigens ansonsten meist als "Riser" verkauft), haben sie aber andere vernünftige Einsatzgebiete  

@ AW-Spezln: Rob, Josef, Franz ...

Hätte mich gewundert, wenn die dort an sich "paradisischen" Zustände nicht von ein paar Spinnern, die's nicht begriffen haben und ned begreifen werden, zerstört werden. Es is' wie so oft, wir beschweren uns über zu grosse Bevormundung in allen Bereichen, und kaum läßt man "uns" ein wenig zu viel Freiraum ... ... ... 

Ach jo... zum Ausgangsthema selbst: Ich bastel weiter an meiner Flifi-"Karriere", macht unverändert einen Riesenspaß, ein paar weitere Refos, Aiteln, Lauben konnte ich wieder landen :vik:  

Dieses We muss ich leider aussetzen, da ich bis einschließlich Dienstag als "Fremdenführer" angeleint bin, unter anderem steht Schönbrunn auf'm Programm, da kann ich mir dann wenigstens Fische angucken :q 

Wünsche Euch weiterhin ein kräftiges "Petri Heil" 2007, hoffe viele von Euch haben was zu berichten nach diesem (langen) Wochenende!

Gruß, Soxl


----------



## Drohne (28. April 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> @Drohne
> 
> Servus Josef, was hältst von dem 200g Elevator-Blei oder dem Würfel für die Donaucarps? |supergri



Sers Ernstl!

Entschuldige bitte, hab Stress, meine  Antwort mit Fotos kommt morgen oder übermorgen. Aber Dankeschön, Du bist ein ganz lieber Kerl.

Gruß Josef

@ Soxl

offenbar sind wir AWler leider selber Schuld an diesem bestehenden Desaster. Gestern nach dem Abgang um etwa 21h fuhr, ein AWler Fischer mit TU Kennzeichen mit garantiert 50 - 60 Sachen den Treppelweg Richtung Donauwirtn ab.  #q   Ar...loch pur. Anny, Franz, noch einmal Franz, Gerhard, Rudi usw. sind brav, denn die Fahren über den holprigen Gigginger Feldweg nach Hause. Leider sind die aber dennoch die Dummen, weil wenige andere Dodeln alles zunichte machen! Offenbar hilft wirklich nur noch ein Schranken mit Schlüssel für die Jahreskartler! Spart Ärger  und käme allemal billiger als eine Anzeige. 

LG Josef


----------



## Zanderfänger (29. April 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Josef, auf die Fotos freu ich mich schon riesig. #h


----------



## Drohne (29. April 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Josef, auf die Fotos freu ich mich schon riesig. #h



Hier bitte Ernstl :m

Über den Winter waren mein Schwager und ich fleißig  und haben jede Menge Bleie gegossen. Alle natürlich in 100 g und wie man sieht, eher schlank.

Allerdings möchte ich hinweisen, dass ich im Moment in einem Altarm fische und deshalb mit den schlanken bestens versorgt bin.

Aber für Deine Mühe und Hinweis möchte ich mich dennoch sehr herzlich bedanken.

Ernstl, ich bin gerade dabei ein eigenes Bienenforum aufzubauen, ab September wird es veröffentlicht. Wäre nett, wenn Du als Bienenlavenexperte öfters reingucken würdest. Eine Einladung erfolgt im September automatisch.

LG und ein kräftiges Petri Heil wünscht,
Josef       

http://img142.*ih.us/img142/4303/bleieneuverkleinderttw2.jpg


----------



## Zanderfänger (29. April 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Josef, wären sie nur alle so wie DU! :m

Toller Bericht & sehr interessantes Foto...

Hast Du für die Bleie eine käufliche Gussform oder ist das Eigenbau??? #6

Viele Grüße ins köstliche Weinviertel #h Ernstl


----------



## Drohne (30. April 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

@ Zanderfänger

Danke für die Blumen Ernstl!#h

Ich darf die Gussform eines kommerziellen Händlers verwenden. Gratis natü, lediglich das Blei muss ich mitbringen. Auch dies bekomme ich bei meinem Reifenhändler gratis.:m

Noch eine Androhung: endlich habe ich Fotos einfügen gelernt, nun werde ich öfters welche vorzeigen.

LG Josef


----------



## rob (30. April 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

@soxl: wünsch dir noch viel glück beim fliegenfischen.wollte eigentlich morgen gehen,aber es ist fast kein wasser im fluss.wenn du mal mit mir an die pitten willst,melde dich bei mir!
mit den leuten hast du vollkommen recht!
das beste ist, daß das die ersten guten karpfenfischer sind die ich kenn, die mit allem pi pa po fischen und wirklich jeden fisch den sie mitnehmen können auch entnehmen.egal ob 20 kilo oder 1 kg
das sind bei 5 leuten 20 fische pro tag und die sitzen von do bis teilweise die!!

ich war ja wieder von fr bis so mit meinen neuen nachbarn in der bucht....
es ist noch schlechter gegangen als letzte woche.niemand hat was gefangen.ich habe extra vorher brav noch 1,5 kilo boilies selber gerollt.mit muschel,fisch und frolic.
einen biss hab ich gehabt, aber ohne kontakt.am wurm hab ich in 2 tagen eine barbe und ein aitel gefangen.
laut eibel haben sie oben auch nichts gefangen.werde nächtes we mal raufgehen.eventuell hab ich da mehr glück.eine auf wels eine auf karpfen....
zu den aiteln: alle die ich in den letzten wochen fing, waren masiv mit parasiten befallen.
so transparente würmer die sich mit dm kopf im fisch festsaugen.am ganzen körper haben die diese biester hängen.habt ihr das auch schon bemerkt?
soll ich sowas melden?
lg an alle
rob


----------



## FraBau (30. April 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

@rob

Wer sind die "Karpfenfischer" die ALLES mitnehmen? Sind die Neu bei uns?

"Oben" geht auch nix auf Karpfen. Bin am Samstag von 05:00 bis etwa 10:00 Uhr im Altarm gesessen. Auf den Karpfenruten KEIN Biss...... bis ich mich entschlossen habe eine Rute rauszunehmen und es mit einer Matchrute zu versuchen. Dabei fing ich mit Karpfenteig:q  binnen einer Stunde, 2 Brachsen, wobei ich noch weitere 2 vor dem Keschern verlor und dazu noch 5 gute Bisse versemmelte|kopfkrat.......war wenigstens nicht soooooooooo fad und es tat sich immer etwas an der Pose


----------



## rob (30. April 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

servus franz!
ja sind neue jahreskartler...

petri zu den matchfischen!
ich hab ja auch über tags mit der match und maden gefischt.bei mir biss aber nur ein aitel.über eine brachse hätt ich mich sehr gefreut.
werde es weiter versuchen,den es macht richtig spass so fein zu fischen.
beste grüsse rob


----------



## Soxl (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Hoi,

@ Josef


> Anny, Franz, noch einmal Franz, Gerhard, Rudi usw. sind brav,...


Nicht, dass da jetzt was schief läuft, ich wollte hier niemanden "gezielt" irgendwelcher negativ auffallender Verhalten beschuldigen. Mit welchem Recht auch, ich kenne viele der hier vetretenen AW-Angler nicht persönlich. Mein Statement bezog sich auf "uns" als Gesellschaft, in diesem spez. Fall auf die angelnde Gesellschaft.

@ Rob
Bei dem Niedrigwasser wundert mich ned, dass es kaum läuft in AW. Das wird den Fischen wohl auch ned wirklich behagen  Den Parasitenbefall vieler Fische könnte man sich (als Laie) auch so erklären: wenig Wasser, das sich schnell erwärmt... 

Deine Pitten-Einladung hab' ich natürlich ned vergessen. Wir finden bestimmt einen gemeinsamen Tag dafür :m 

Gruß, Soxl


----------



## Drohne (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

@ Soxl

wir wollen natürlich auch niemand konkret beschuldigen, es wird lediglich eine vernünftige Lösung gesucht, um dieses bestehende Desaster irgendwie in den Griff zu kriegen. Möglicherweise wäre für uns Jahreskartler -wer immer auch eine hat- ein Schranken doch die sinnvollste Lösung. Zumindest käme dies billiger als eine Anzeige.


Nun zum fischen: obwohl wir bereits seit etwa drei Wochen nahezu täglich den gleichen Platz mit wahren Leckerlis fütteren, tut sich bis dato am Haken so gut wie nichts. Die Fischlis sind aber da, denn sie rollen unglaublich am Futterplatz. Also ist offenbar Geduld angesagt.:m

LG Josef


----------



## gismowolf (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Servus Josef!
Ich führe die derzeitige " Beißunlust " der Fischlis auf zwei Faktoren zurück!
1) Bei Ostwind haben die Fischlis auch schon vor 50 Jahren nicht sehr gerne gebissen!!Die derzeitige Ost-und Nordostwindwetterlage dauert schon wochenlang an und dürfte 
sich sehr schlecht auf die Fischmägen auswirken. 
2) Das relativ warme Aprilwetter,der derzeitige Niederwasserstand und die starke Sonneneinstrahlung bewirken,daß die Laichzeit um ca.2-3 Wochen früher einsetzt,als 
wir das jahrelang gewöhnt sind.
Und wer denkt schon ans Futter,wenn der Nachwuchs produziert werden soll??


----------



## rob (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

servus leuteln!
ich war gestern an der pitten.das wasser glas klar und sehr niedrig.gefangen hab ich mit mininympfen an 2 millimeter haken
entnommen hab ich eine schöne fette bafo mit 36 und zwei refo mit 38 und 30.
habe noch einige kleinere bafos,refos und aiteln über den tag gefangen und eine wunderschöne blaufahnige äsche mit ca 35.
es lief aber über den ganzen tag gesehen eher zäh und ich hab wieder mal 3 stunden bei 2 grossen gumpen verbracht.in denen standen mehrere grosse forellen,denen ich alles präsentierte was ich hatte.eine davon erwischte ich auch.auf trockene lief gar nichts.über die schöne bafo freu ich mich besonders,da ich sie im kanal fing.der hat momentan nur mehr 20 cm wasser und die fische hauen sofort ab.

zu den parasiten der aiteln in aw: die teile sind gute 3-5 cm lange würmer,die sich mit ihren kopf unter die schuppen festfressen.habe versucht sie zu entfernen,dauert aber für den fisch zu lange.
derzeit bin ich noch ratlos wo ich am we in der donau fischen soll.
lg an alle
rob


----------



## Zander01 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Also ich kann mich in der Freudenau nicht beklagen.  
War gestern in der Früh am Wasser und in 3 Stunden habe ich 4 Brachsen gefangen...
Die zwei größten waren 50 und 55 cm lang.














LG Franz


----------



## Drohne (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Jungs was ist mit AW nur los:c Es ist zum rean, bis dato konnte ich erst lediglich eine einzige Brachse landen. Im Vorjahr konnte ich -wir Anny und ich- bis Ende Mai sicherlich 20 Carps vor die Linse halten. Frolics, Pellets, Maiskette, Erdnüsse usw, alles am Haar angeboten, finden bei mir keinen Abnehmer.#d   

Deshalb meine Frage an die Österreich Ecke in diesem Forum, wie gehts Euch denn so im Moment?

LG von einem fast weinenden Drohn


----------



## rob (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

servus drohne!
ich war am we in aw und habe in einer nacht 3 runs gehabt!
2 hab ich aus eigenem fehler vergeigt und einen mit 4 kg hab ich langen können.dazu noch ein rapfen mit gut 3 kg,aitel und brachse.
wenn man bedenkt wie schlecht es lief,war das we gar nicht so schlimm....
werde ab morgen mit stockfisch bis die am welsplatz sitzen und bojenspannen.
hoff es ist keiner morgen an unserem platz und die wahnsinnigen 2 spinnfischer kommen nicht das we vorbei.hab keine lust auf streit,das nervt mich total....
das wetter wird schwühl und ich erwarte mir ein wenig action.
habe im kühlschrank gerade 20 pakungen tauwürmer und 20 blutegel liegen:q:q
lg rob


----------



## Zander01 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Auf die Gefahr draufhin, dass Drohne hier gleiche einen Heulkrampf bekommt, hier ein paar Fotos vom Sonntag.
Also - bei mir gehts gaaaanz schlecht, zu Zeit!
Am Sonntag leider nur eine Brachse und 6 Karpfen in 2,5 Stunden im Hafen (Freudenau). :vik:


----------



## Zander01 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*


----------



## Drohne (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

@ Rob

Na dann, Petri Heil! Ist zwar ein kleiner, aber allemal  besser wia nix.

Mein direkter Nachbar, der mit dem neuen Opel Corsa mit KR Kennzeichen, konnte erst vorige Woche einen Waller mit 117 cm landen. War ein Beifang beim Karpfenfischen, Köder ein Pellet am Haar. 

Besagter Spinner dürfte sich heuer bereits etwas gemäßigt haben, denn unsere Markierungen werden erfreulicherweise nicht mehr entfernt. Im Spätherbst habe ich ihm nämlich gebeten, dies zu unterlassen, da ansonsten Ärger vorprogrammiert  ist. Zwar hängte er mir eine Mordsgoschn:q an, aber er dürfte kapiert haben. 

Euer Welsplatzerl ist eigentlich immer frei, ich hoffe sehr, auch diesmal. Diese Woche schleudern wir Akazienhonig, wenn wir rechtzeitig fertig werden, kommen Anny und ich mit flüssigen Semmeln urtypischen vorbei.:m


----------



## rob (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

petri zander01!das ist ja ein super fang:m
@drohne: gott sei dank ist das platzerl frei!!!!
ich würd mich sehr über einen besuch von euch freuen.

mhhh und dein lecker honig:m
lg rob


----------



## fingers (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

*hi !*

*wenigstens geht ein bisschen was im altarm (s`geht).|supergri*

*@rob: gregor und ich werden euch auch besuchen kommen am wochenende, bzw von samstag auf sonntag einen kleineren ansitz auf die dinger machen. werden sich aber eher unterhalb von euch platzieren ! *
*da schauen wir auf ein #g vorbei !*

*fingers gruß*


----------



## rob (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

passt fingers!ich freu mich auf euch beide!
bei uns haben eh nur 2 max 3 platz.der platz eins weiter unten ist auch super zum campen und du kannst noch rüber in die rinne spannen.da sind wir in ruf und sichtweite und abends gibs gemeinsam grill und tratsch....schöööööön
lg rob


----------



## posengucker (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Hi,

und, ist noch was gegangen?

Bis Samstag Mittag war ich ja Dank Fingers top informiert.

lg
Werner


----------



## rob (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

servas werner!
nein leider nicht.sind 4 tage und 4 nächte ohne fisch gesessen....
wir vermuten das die ihr laichgeschäft schon begonnen haben,da wir nur so zieher gehabt haben.einige wenige haben die boje auch runtergezogen aber nicht ordentlich genommen.
der jürgen hat einen wirklichen schönen biss verschlagen.um die heisse mittagszeit!
das wasser hatte schon 21,8 ° an der oberfläche.
auf karpfen und match ging auch nichts.
naja jetzt ist wieder der zander und karpfen dran und nach der schonzeit werden wir schaun ob endlich wieder ein schöner wels kommt.
wünsch dir eine super schöne und erholsame reise mit deiner frau!
kommts gesund wieder zurück.
lg rob


----------



## posengucker (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Hi, 
das ist Pech. Dabei wäre das Wetter ideal gewesen, aber 21,8 Grad sind um diese Jahreszeit heftig und das quasi im Kamp, der doch normalerweise recht frisch ist. Die Donau hat derzeit in Kienstock ca. 18,2 Grad, das gibts doch nicht, dass der Kamp so warm ist.

Bei uns wurde Samstag Vormittag ein Wels mit 123 cm und 15 Kilo auf Boilie gefangen, um 09:30 Vormittags.

@Urlaub: Danke, mittlerweile macht sich Reisefieber bemerkbar und wir freuen uns schon total auf diesen Urlaub.

lg
Werner


----------



## Drohne (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Hallo Freunde, insbesonders liebe AW Kumpels!:m

Unser geliebtes Revier besteht nach wie vor und sehr interessante Fänge gibt es ebenfalls zu  verzeichnen. Warum  bitte ließt man darüber nahezu nichts mehr, oder könnt Ihr Euch von der Arbeit nicht trennen.|kopfkrat

Egal wie auch immer, der Drohn ist nach wie vor nahezu täglich im Dauereinsatz und prackt die Carps bis 14,90 kg -getsern- nur so auf die Matte. Es gab im heurigen Jahr bereits eine ganze Reihe wunderschöner Donau Carps abzulichten. Als Köder kommt -Servus Rob- #6 ausschließlich steinharte Frolics zu Einsatz. Hier eine kleine Auswahl davon:

der erste hatte beachtliche 14,90 kg, alle anderen  von 11 - 13 kg. 

http://img231.*ih.us/img231/2286/carpaw1490kg96cm3009200rx3.jpg


http://img231.*ih.us/img231/4899/carpaw1100kg29072007hj4.jpg


http://img253.*ih.us/img253/9137/carp11kg80cm02092007awmx1.jpg


http://img219.*ih.us/img219/2523/carp1012kgaw13072007beilx3.jpg


http://img49.*ih.us/img49/7776/carp1085kgaw11072007bilbs8.jpg


----------



## gismowolf (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Servus Josef!
Wünsch Dir ein kräftiges Petri Heil zu Deiner herrlichen "Galerie der Göbn"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich bin derzeit mehr auf Krebsfang.Die großen Exemplare ziehen flußaufwärts,um neue "Wohngegenden" zu besiedeln.Und ich hole mir meinen Anteil davon!!


----------



## rob (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

servus josef!
auch von mir ein dickes petri zu deinen wunderschönen fischen!
bei mir läuft es mit den karpfen nicht so gut....jetzt komm ich wegen dem hochwasser nicht einmal mehr zu meinen zanderplätzen.
aber die aalrutten kommen ja auch bald:m
@gimo:du wirst schmausen wie ein könig
lg rob


----------



## rob (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

juhuu melde wieder mal einen ordentlichen zanderfang.
74 cm  und 4 kilo um 22:00 hat er gebissen.
3 grosse anverdaute köderfische im magen.war der fetteste zander den ich gesehen habe.
fast so hoch wie lang nein natürlich nicht ganz....fotos gibt es nur schlechte vom handy.muss mir die mal ansehen.
die aalrutten laufen im moment noch nicht.hab es 2 nächte versucht.hoffe aber das mit kommenden wochenende der ruttentanz langsam losgeht.
ich liebe diese winterfischerei mit den feedern am donauwasser:m
lg rob


----------



## bine (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Auch von mir mal ein kleiner Bericht aus Österreich:
Am Irrsee gehen die Karpfen sehr gut (aber nur wenn man das richtige Futter verwendet), ich stell diese Woche mal ein Foto ein. :q Leider hatten wir für den Rest keine Batterie mehr im Foto#d
Karpfen ü15 sind keine Seltenheit mehr :vik:
Am Wochenende werden wir uns wieder auf die Jagd machen.. #6


----------



## rob (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

war mit greogor am wochenende an der donau.
haben schon super rutten gefangen und einige kleinere hechte!gregors grösster hatte so 2 kilo..
hat spass gemacht,werden am do wieder angreifen...lg rob


----------



## Soxl (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Hai die Runde #h

Petri Euch allen, supi Fische die da gemeldet wurden |bigeyes

Ich war am Sa. nach mehr als einem Monat Pause auch endlich mal wieder mit meinem Fliegenwedelstock am Wasser... Immerhin gab's bei absolutem Sauwetter (ich weiß, gibt's ned, nur schlechte Kleidung :q ) eine vernünftige ReFo, die anschließend auch gleich verspeist wurde 

Man liest sich, bis bald... 

Gruß, Chris


----------



## gera (24. November 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

@Rob,

ein kräftiges Petri zu der gestrigen Kapitalen Quappe:m


----------



## rob (25. November 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

servas gera!!
danke dir nochmals für das fotographieren!
melde eine aalrutte mit 70 cm!!!gefangen um 1.30 nachts in der donau.....bilder werd ich noch nachreichen..leider sind die handyfotos eher mau,warte noch auf die anderen bilder eines weiteren netten fischerkollegen der mir den fisch mit seiner digi gefilmt hat.
die ruttensaison war heuer bei mir eine wirklich sensationelle.so gut hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gefangen.
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## FraBau (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

@Rob

Petri zur 70ger Quappe (Hatte es vom Gera schon gehört)......auch ein nicht Alltäglicher Fang......hoffentlich bekommst noch das Foto ;0))


----------



## rob (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

dank dir franz!
soderle,,,jetzt hab ich das foto der 70 er aalrutte bekommen:m
lg rob


----------



## FraBau (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

@Rob

Ein sehr schönes Tier......die Färbung ist echt genial ;0))


----------



## porscher (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

ja einfach klasse dieses farbbild des tieres! glückwunsch!!!


----------



## stockfisch (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

Servus Rob,

langsam wirds fad mit dir .. muss ich dich wieder mal besuchen, dann bleiben uns wenigstens die Fangphotos erspart ;-)

Petri!!!


----------



## rob (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Saison 2007*

ja komm mal wieder vorbei jürgen!
hab in einigen wochen auch mein neues großes boot,da geht was:m
werd wenn es soweit ist fotos davon einstellen.
beste grüße an dich!!
rob


----------

